

Announcing Alchitect - Zelphyr

In the spirit of Ship It! (http://blog.socialmedian.com/2009/05/ship_it_now_is_the_best_time_e.html) today I am announcing a project called Alchitect which helps you build web applications with unprecedented ease. Check it out! http://alchitect.com
======
thorax
Maybe put up a video on the front page or screenshots to make it a little
clearer what it does or how it works?

In 45 seconds, I couldn't tell if it was a coding framework or a content
management system, or what. It sounded interesting, and by skimming
documentation I could tell that it was closer to a content management system
perhaps, helping people create pages that store info in a database.

An admin demo site somewhere would help a lot, too.

~~~
Zelphyr
Great suggestions, thank you! I'll definitely implement them as soon as I can.

------
joshu
What is it? What language does it use? What OS is it for?

~~~
Zelphyr
You can think of it as a CMS to a degree as well as a framework. It's written
in PHP. Any OS that supports PHP should work. I've only fully tested it on
Linux and some preliminary testing on Windows. I would love to have other
contribute to the project.

~~~
joshu
That would be good to put on the site.

